# Abstract of Principles



## TomVols (Jun 17, 2010)

http://www.reformedreader.org/ccc/aop/english.htm

Has anyone ever seen this document (a critical one for Reformed Baptists and the basis for Southern Baptist Theological Seminary, drafted by Boyce, Broadus, et.al.) with proof texts?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 17, 2010)

Joshua said:


> TomVols said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever seen this document (a critical one for Reformed Baptists and the basis for Southern Baptist Theological Seminary, drafted by Boyce, Broadus, et.al.) with proof texts?
> ...


 
Dear Joshua, if you'll look more closely, he didn't ask if someone had seen the document... he asked if anyone had seen the document _with prooftexts_. My guess is that he suspects the two went on a date at some point in time.


----------



## TomVols (Jun 18, 2010)

They got pretty serious, so I wouldn't say it was a date 

Seriously, someone asked me this long ago and I couldn't say I'd ever seen the _Abstract_ with proof texts like the WCF or LBCF. 

Maybe I need a new project.....

And maybe my sentence should've been better constructed. It was rather wordy...verbose....discursive.....voluble.....
loquacious...........


----------



## rbcbob (Jun 18, 2010)

From the publisher’s introduction to ABSTRACT OF SYSTEMATIC THEOLOGY



> After graduation in 1851, Boyce was ordained and accepted the call of First Baptist Church in Columbia, S.C. … in 1855 he was made professor of Systemic Theology at Furman. It was here that he gave his famous address “Three Changes in Theological Institutions” which was actually the founding structure of Southern Seminary in 1859.
> 
> This address proposed three principles on which to establish a seminary which would meet the needs of the educated and uneducated man.



The third principle read thus:



> There should be prepared an “Abstract of Principles”, or careful statement of theological belief, which every professor in such an institution must sign when inaugurated, so as to guard against the rise of erroneous and injurious instruction in such a seat of sacred learning.



I am not aware that there were any Scripture references ever attached to the Abstract of Principles


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jun 18, 2010)

Come to think of it, I don't believe I _have_ ever seen one with Scripture proofs.


----------

